# Jager Lecoultre Memovox Gt Polaris 2



## pharsee (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello to all,

I would be very interested in knowing the present day value of the 1970's Jaegar Lecoultre Memovox GT Polaris 2. it is said that less than 1200 pieces were made and the one made for the American market had the letters HPG,(high precision guarunteed). They came in three colours,a blue,a brown and a grey. If it does not have the original belt,which most don't what should be the most price to pay for if in mint pristine condition? Also what if it has an original belt? please do contribute your esteemed knowledge and share the same. i would appreciate it very much.

Thank You All,

P.


----------

